

A very weird line of code in Linux Kernel - gyosko
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/include/math-emu/double.h#L29

======
anaccountname
Not really. It's a Dilbert reference, and an old one to boot.

[http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-06-24/](http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-06-24/)

